
The Disposable Society and My Apple MacBook Pro - gkcgautam
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-disposable-society-and-my-macbook-pro_us_58e40379e4b09deecf0e1b2e
======
infodroid
The story demonstrates a lack of common sense.

The author doesn't even question the dishonest and preposterous assertion from
the Genius bar that the device is now worthless.

Everybody should know that there is a thriving independent repair shop
industry that is more than happy to repair an old Apple laptop, even more so
than a 1912 Underwood typewriter.

